# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση - Iδιωτική ναυτιλιακή (ΙΕΚ, Κέντρα Ελ Σπουδών κτλ.)

## Olinaki

Πόσο προτείνεται αυτο το μέσο ναυτικής Κατάρτισης. Τι αποδοχές έχει? Πόσο ποιοτικό είναι? Πιο συγκεκρημένα, γιατι προφανώς κάποιος που θέλει να ακολουθήσει ναυτικό επάγγελμα σε καράβια δε θα ξεκινήσει την εκπαίδευση του με ένα ΙΕΚ, αλλά ερωτάται πόσο ειδικευμένο και ποιοτικό είναι το ΙΕΚ για επαγγέλματα σε ναυτιλιακά γραφεία? Συγκριτικά με τα σεμηνάρια πάνω στα ναυτιλιακά τι απο τα δυο (σεμηνάρια-ΙΕΚ) θεωρείται καλύτερο για κάποια μετεκπαίδευση ή επιμόρφωση?

----------


## Morgan

Olinaki, epeidh exw xasei epafh, mporeis na valeis kapoia apo ta iek estw onomastika pou prosferoun tetoia "eidikeysh"  ? ta krithria epiloghs twn spoudastwn kai tous ypotithemenous tomeis pou kalyptoun.

fantazomai oti anaferesai se IEK kathara kai oxi se ergasthria eleytherwn spoudwn

----------


## Olinaki

Θα έλεγα ότι κάποια απο τα ιδιωτικά ΙΕΚ που υπάρχουν και έχω δεί τι προσφέρουν εδω στην Ελλάδα, έχουν αρκετά δελεαστικές προτάσεις και υποσχέσεις ... αλλά τι ακριβώς καπνό φουμάρουν στην πραγματικότητα? Απο οτι είδα σχετικό θέμα δεν υπάρχει στο φορουμ για το θέμα και είπα να την ψάξω..

Αν θέλετε ρίχτε 2 ματιές σε κάποια που έχω δει και εγω και πειτε τη γνώμη σας ή αν ξέρετε κάτι...

ΙΕΚ ΑΚΜΗ

ΙΕΚ ΔΕΛΤΑ

2ο ΙΕΚ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ

ΙΕΚ ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ

αυτα τα ολίγα αν βρω κάτι άλλο ευχαρίστως να ενημερώσω...

----------


## Morgan

να ξεκινησω απο τα δικα μου βασικα : ειμαι κατα της ιδιωτικης εκπαιδευσης και σε γενικες γραμμες προτρεπω τα παιδια που θελουν να μπουν στον χωρο , να κοιταξουν να το κανουν μεσω των Παπει και ΠαΑγαιου (οχι οτι δεν εχω προτεινει και ενα δυο ιδιωτικα ιδρυματα) . Οι λογοι ειναι πολλοι αλλα εχουν να κανουν κυριως με τις θεσεις που θεωρητικα τουλαχιστον μπορουν να παρουν (εν καιρω)...ειναι ομως κατανοητο οτι δεν ειναι δυνατον για ολους ειδικα μετα απο ενα σημειο.....

σχετικα με τα ΙΕΚ : οταν ψαχναμε να βρουμε με τον αδελφο μου πως θα γινει να αποκτησει καποιες βασικες γνωσεις του χωρου ωστε να αρχισει να δουλευει εννοειται σε χαμηλο ποστο , ειχαμε καταληξει στο ΙΕΚ που βρισκεται αν θυμαμαι καλα στην πρωην σχολη κλωστουφαντουργιας στην πειραιως. Τελικα ο αδελφος μου δεν το επιασε και δεν ασχοληθηκε ποτε με τον χωρο. Τα μαθηματα ομως ηταν καλα κι σου εδιναν οντως μια εικονα εκτος αν δεν ειχες εσυ διαθεση και εψαχνες απλα να παρεις ενα χαρτι μετα το λυκειο , ετσι για να λες οτι...(ξερω γω γιατι!).

η προοπτικες μετα απο μια τετοια σχολη ειναι να μπεις ισως σε καποιο γραφειο πρακτορευσης πλοιων , σε ενα τμημα πληρωματων, να συνεχισεις με επιπλεον σεμιναρια και να εξειδικευτεις (αμα σου κοβει) σε ενα τομεα. Εχω ενδοιασμους ομως αν μπορεις να φτασεις "πολυ" ψηλα , την στιγμη που υπαρχουν τοσα αλλα ΕργΕλΣπουδων που και αυτα καλυπτουν αντιστοιχες θεσεις.

Αν παρα ταυτα καποιος θελει να μπει σε τετοια κομματια της ναυτιλιας , που τραβανε κοσμο αλλα εχουν και πολλες δυσκολιες αλλα και ομορφιες, ενα δημοσιο ΙΕΚ ή ΤΕΕ ειναι μια καλη λυση . Απο το ΤΕΕ μπαινεις και στην ΑΕΝ απο οτι θυμαμαι.

Δεν συνιστω ιδιωτικο ΙΕΚ με τιποτα για πολλους λογους που ονομαζονται "ιστορικοι"...εχουμε δει το επιπεδο που προσφερουν τα περισσοτερα και η τακτικη των υποσχεσεων (φυκια για μεταξωτες κορδελες) και της οικονομικης αφαιμαξης πρεπει να μας διδαξουν κατι.

----------


## ngous

Καλησπέρα. Θα ήταν ωραίο να γίνει ένας μίνι οδηγός για αυτά τα θέματα ...

----------


## ngous

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.Παρακολουθώ εδώ και πολύ καιρό το forum και τα όσα ενδιαφέροντα υπάρχουν σε αυτό.Είμαι 23 και μολίς έχω τελειώσει το Πανεπιστήμιο (Πάντειο) και σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω την περιηγηση μου στον κόσμο της ναυτιλίας έχοντας ως αφετηρία ενα πτυχίο συναφές με τον χώρο.Με ενδιέφερε από μικρός ο τομέας αυτός αλλά οι συγκυρίες στάθηκαν εμπόδιο.Τώρα τελευταία ψάχνω τα διάφορα ΙΕΚ και Κεντρα Ελ Σπουδών που προσφέρουν ναυτιλιακές σπουδές με σκοπό να ενταχθώ σε κάπιο από αυτά το Σεπτέμβρη. Όμως δεν μπορω να κατασταλάξω εύκολα γιατί έχω μια σείρα από απορίες (π.χ δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται με την επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση μελλοντικά βγαίνοντας από εκεί.)

Γι` αυτό θα΄παρακαλούσα όποιον γνωρίζει σχετικά με το θέμα να πει δυο λόγια( Το ξέρω ότι 1-2 threads στο forum ασχολούνται με αυτό αλλα θα ήθελα μια πιο εμπεριστατωμένη άποψη) Π.χ. έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα για sbe. Ισχύει; Το BCA είναι καλύτερο ;
Επίσης όσοι βγαίνουν από τα δίχρονα (συνήθως ) προγράμματα των ΙΕΚ(ειδικός ναυτιλιακής κατεύθυνσης) πως μπορούν να εξελιχθούν στον τομέα τους για να φτάσουν σε ένα επίπεδο <<ανταγωνιστικό>> με κάποιον που έχει ανώτερες σπουδές;Ποιο είναι το καλύτερο ΙΕΚ κατα την γνώμη σας απο τη στιγμή που το πρόγραμμα σπουδών τους είναι πανομοιότυπο;

Τέλος, καλό θα ήταν κατα τη γνώμη μου να γίνει και κάποιος μινι οδηγός πανω στο θέμα των ΙΕΚ για όσους άλλους ενδιαφέρονται...

Υ.Γ. Θα εκτιμούσα το να γίνει αναφορά ονομαστικά σε σχολές.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων
Συγγνώμη αν σας ζάλισα:grin:

----------


## Thanassis___

Αγαπητέ μου ngous.Έχεις τελειώσει το πάντειο πανεπιστήμιο και ενδιαφέρεσαι να ασχοληθείς με το χώρο της Ναυτιλίας,μάλιστα.Γιατί δεν κάνεις κάτι ποιο απλό?Ένα μεταπτυχιακό στο ΠαΠει η Αγαιου πάνω στα Ναυτιλιακά.Τι τα θες τα κολλέγια και τα ΙΕΚ?

ΙΕΚ με αντικείμενο τα ναυτιλιακά που γνωρίζω είναι το ΙΕΚ ΟΜΗΡΟΣ.Εγώ προσωπικά είμαι κατά των ΙΕΚ.Οσον αφορά τα κολλέγια δεν ξέρω τι προτίμηση έχουν στην αγορά γιατι εδώ στην Ελλάδα δεν αναγνωρίζονται ακόμη τα πτυχία τους(αναμένεται μία απόφαση απο την Ευρωπαική Ένωση).Καλό θα ήταν να πήγαινες σε ένα κολλέγιο αν ξεκινούσες τώρα,αλλά αφου έχεις τελειώσει ενα καλό πανεπιστήμιο χίλιες φορές να κάνεις ένα μεταπτυχιακό στο ΠαΠει η Αιγαίου

----------


## ngous

Thanassis σε ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν το έχω ψάξει.Πάντως θα με ενδιέφερε να αρχίσω από τα βασικά και όχι να πάω σε κάτι που είναι σε ανώτερο επίπεδο κατευθείαν.Γι` αυτό το λόγο έκανα λόγο για ΙΕΚ.Βέβαια υπάρχει και η προοπτική του να μπω με κατατακτήριες στο ΠΑΠΕΙ εφοσον εχω καλό βαθμό.Απαντησε μου κάτι όμως: Εισαι προσωπικά εναντίον των ΙΕΚ λόγω των διδάκτρων που απαιτούν ή λόγω του επιπέδου σπουδών. Δηλαδή αν πήγαινα σε δημοσιο ΙΕΚ θα ήταν καλύτερα?

----------


## Thanassis___

Είμαι εναντίον λόγω του επιπέδου σπουδών,τα δίδακτρα δεν είναι πολλά.Στο ξαναλέω πάλι χίλιες φορές να κάνεις ένα μεταπτυχιακό σε ένα πανεπιστήμιο παρά να τρως τα χρόνια σου στα ΙΕΚ.Εφόσον έχεις και καλό βαθμό το πιο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα σε δεχτούν.Το δημόσιο ΙΕΚ είναι χειρότερο ακόμα.

----------


## ngous

ok thanks! :Wink:  Ησουν σαφής. Θα το ψάξω περισσότερο το θέμα.. να σαι καλά

----------


## elpida

Καλησπερα θα ηθελα να μου πει κανεισ αν γνωριζει καποια ναυτικα φροντιστηρια γιατι ψαχνω στο ιντερνετ και δεν βρισκω.αν γνωριζει κανεισ απλα θα ηθελα να μου πει την επωνυμια του φροντιστηριου και την περιοχη.ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## Morgan

elpida anaferesai se ayta pou dinoun mathimata se spoudastes AEN?

----------


## elpida

NAI ETSI MOY EIPANE MERIKOYS POY EXO ROTISEI.APLA DINO EXETASEIS TON DEKEBRIO KAI DEN MOY DINOUNE TIN YLH APO POYUENA.TO YPOYRGEIO ME STELNEI STO SVMATEIO KAI TO SOMATEIO DEN KANOYNE POIA MATHIMATA OPOS PALIA KAI DEN MOY DINOYNE SIMEIOSEIS.

----------


## Michael

Για τί είδους εξετάσεις μιλάμε; Ποίος τις κάνει;

----------


## elpida

sygnomi pou den imoyna poio xekathari.oi exetaseis einai gia ton xaraktirismo tou dokimou oikonomikou e.n. apla den moy dinoune simeioseis apo to somateio ton oikonomikvn.palaia kanane mathimata tora den ta kanoune katholou dioti den exei proseleusi kosmou.
i an gnorizei kaneis pou allou mporo na bro simeioseis as mou pei.paliotera dinane ena bibliaraki kai ta perieixe ola tora den dinoune tipota.

----------


## Michael

Η επίσημη ύλη για του δόκιμους πάντως είναι αυτή που περιλαμβάνεται προς το τέλος του επισυναπτόμενου. Καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## elpida

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ... :Very Happy: !!

----------


## ΓιωργοςΒα

spoudazw nautiliaka sto bca glufadas!!8a h8ela na tonisw pws to epipedo spoudwn einai arketa upsilo,oi praktikes askhseis mas prosferoun mia empeiria,kai oi gnwseis pou mas parexonte einai pragmatika para ma para polles!!endeiktika lew,pws pote stin zwh mou den eixa asxolh8ei me tin nautilia,oute oi goneis mou exoun sxesh me to xwro.parauta,vre8hka na sunomilw me ton patera enos kalou filou pou asxoleitai me to epaggelma,kai dn sas kruvw pws gnwriza para polla apo auta pou mou elege,kai mporousa aneta na apantaw se polles erwtiseis tou(molonoti spoudazw mono 2 mines).oi ka8hghtes sto BCA exoun spoudasei sta kalhtera panepisthmia tis agglias pou eidikeuonte sti nautilia(gardiff oualias,plymouth etc),exoun xronia empeirias sto xwro,kai mporoun na metalampadeuoun tis gnwseis tous me eukolia kai anesh.epeiseis,ta ma8hmata ginonte sta agglika kai etc o spoudasths ginete kalhteros sth glwsa,pou kaka ta yemata xreiazete sto xwro tis nautilias.ginonte episkeyeis se naupigia kai limania,kai elegxete sunexws to epipedo tou spoudasth.einai logiko na min einai ola teleia,ka8ws kaka ta yemata,uparxoun kai merika deigmata pou dn einai toso kala!to epipedo omws einai polu kalo,kai to susthnw anepifulakta se opoion 8elei na asxolh8ei me tin nautilia.gia peretero plhrofories mporeite na mou steilete messege sto profile mou.Eyxaristw.

----------


## kary

ΓωργοςΒα εχεις p.m

----------


## Olinaki

Μπράβο Γιώργο!!Νομίζω κάτι τέτοιο έψαχνα όταν άνοιξα το post!Να σαι καλά για την ενημέρωση!

----------


## ngous

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όσους και οσες γιορτάζουν σήμερα (όπως και εγώ :Very Happy: ).
Μια καλή πρόταση για μεταπτυχιακό στα ναυτιλιακά είναι το MSc Maritime Operations του LJMU, το οποίο διεξάγεται στην Ελλάδα σε συνεργασία με το CITY university of Seattle.Επίσης υπάρχει και το MSc Maritime Technical Operations.Επειδη έχω κάνει αίτηση και γνωρίζω μερικά πράγματα, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορει να μου στείλει p.m.  Και πάλι χρονια πολλά :Very Happy:

----------


## Petros

> spoudazw nautiliaka sto bca glufadas...gia peretero plhrofories mporeite na mou steilete messege sto profile mou.Eyxaristw.


Το σημαντικοτερο στο BCA ειναι (ή ηταν) οτι οι σπουδες γινονται σε πρακτικο επιπεδο. Οι ομαδικες εργασιες και παρουσιασεις, τα real case studies και γενικα η πρακτικη προσεγγιση των αντικειμενων σου δινουν σαφη εικονα για το πως λειτουργουν τα πραγματα. Φυσικα οπως σε καθε ειδος εκπαιδευσης, εξαρταται και απο τον φοιτητη το ποσα θα αποκομισει απο καθε αντικειμενο σπουδων.

----------


## ΜΠΙΡΑΚΟΥ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΑ

ΚΞΔΛΚΞΛΞΛΞ

----------


## Posidon

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΟΥ,

ΣΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΝ ΤΙΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΜΟΙΟΠΑΘΟΥΣΑ, ΔΕΝ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΠΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ. (ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ) ΕΝ ΤΕΛΕΙ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΑ ΤΡΕΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΝ ΣΠΟΥΔΩΝ ΑΠΟΚΤΩΝΤΑΣ ΕΝΑ BACHELOR, ΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ -ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΤΡΑΠΕΙ Η ΕΚΦΡΑΣΗ- ΒΟΙΔΟΣΧΟΛΗ ΙΕΚ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΩ 'ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΑΦΩΝ ΑΝΑΨΥΧΗΣ' ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΙΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΩ, ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ, ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΤΙΚΑ, ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΩΝ ΙΕΚ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΕΙΣΤΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΜΗΛΟ, ΤΟ ΒΙΩΣΑ.
ΕΤΣΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ Ή ΝΑ ΔΩΣΩ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΙ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΙΚΗΣ, ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΑΙ Ή ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΝΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ ΣΕ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΙΜΙΟ ΑΓΓΛΙΑΣ...
ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΝ ΣΕ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΑ, ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΚΥΝΗΓΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΣΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΟΠΙΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΠΕΙ.
ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ 33 ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΩ ΤΟ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΜΟΥ...

ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ.

----------


## Thanassis___

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΟΥ,
> 
> ΣΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΤΡΟΠΟΝ ΤΙΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΜΟΙΟΠΑΘΟΥΣΑ, ΔΕΝ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΠΕΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ. (ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ) ΕΝ ΤΕΛΕΙ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΑ ΤΡΕΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΝ ΣΠΟΥΔΩΝ ΑΠΟΚΤΩΝΤΑΣ ΕΝΑ BACHELOR, ΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΥΨΑ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΥ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ -ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΤΡΑΠΕΙ Η ΕΚΦΡΑΣΗ- ΒΟΙΔΟΣΧΟΛΗ ΙΕΚ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΠΟΥΔΑΣΩ 'ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΩΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΑΦΩΝ ΑΝΑΨΥΧΗΣ' ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΙΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΓΑΠΩ, ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ, ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΤΙΚΑ, ΤΟ ΕΠΙΠΕΔΟ ΤΩΝ ΙΕΚ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΕΙΣΤΟΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΜΗΛΟ, ΤΟ ΒΙΩΣΑ.
> ΕΤΣΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ Ή ΝΑ ΔΩΣΩ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΙ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΙΚΗΣ, ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΑΙ Ή ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΝΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ ΣΕ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΙΜΙΟ ΑΓΓΛΙΑΣ...
> ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΝ ΣΕ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΑ, ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΚΥΝΗΓΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΣΟΥ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΟΠΙΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΠΕΙ.
> ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ 33 ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΣΩ ΤΟ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΜΟΥ...
> 
> ΝΑ ΣΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ.


 
ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΩΝ ΣΠΟΥΔΩΝ ΦΟΙΤΗΣΕΣ?

----------


## ngous

Καλησπέρα. Μπορεί να μου πει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω ποια βιβλία  χρησιμοποιουνται απο τα ΙΕΚ για την ειδικότητα "Ειδικός Ναυτιλιακής Κατεύθυνσης"? Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Thanassis___

1.Ναυτιλιακή Οικονομική και Πολιτική 2.Aρχές Δικαίου 3.Ναυτικό Δίκαιο 4.Επιβατηγός Ναυτιλία 5.Δίκαιο της Θάλασσας 6.Ναυλώσεις - Αγοραπωλησίες 7.Οργάνωση και Διοίκηση Ναυτιλιακών Επιχειρήσεων 8.Ναυτασφάλιση Τεχνολογία Καυσίμων 9.Διεθνείς Εμπορικές Σχέσεις 10.Τεχνική Ναυτιλιακών Εργασιών 11.Προστασία Θαλάσσιου Περιβάλλοντος 12.Αρχές Δικαίου 13.Ναυτιλιακή Λογιστική 14.Οργάνωση Γραφείου - Αποθήκη - Αρχείο 15.Πτυχιακή Εργασία 16.Aγγλικά 17.Γαλλικά
18.Η/Υ
ΑΥΤΑ ΔΙΔΑΣΚΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΙΕΚ ΑΚΜΗ

----------


## ngous

Φίλε Thanassis ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σου αλλά δεν ζητάω ακριβώς αυτό. Αυτο που ψάχνω είναι τα βιβλία (οι τίτλοι τους) πάνω στα οποία διδάσκουν τα ΙΕΚ και όχι οι ενότητες. Ξέρω ότι μπορεί κάποιος να πει ότι κάθε ΙΕΚ ίσως να έχει διαφορετικά αλλά απ`όσο ξέρω οι ενότητες είναι ίδιες βάσει του ΟΕΕΚ  όποτε δεν νομίζω πως υπαρχουν εναλλακτικά βιβλία για κάθε ενότητα.

----------


## nik

Παιδιά τα της ΑΚΜΟ πρόκεινται για ΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΡΙΑΚΑ σεμινάρια και για ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ γνώσεων. Όχι ιδιωτική ναυτιλιακή σχολή.. ΙΕΚ, Κέντρο ελ. σπουδών ή κάτι τέτοιο.....

Έφτιαξα ξεχωριστό thread γιατί νόμισα πως είναι το σωστότερο αλλά αν πρέπει να ενταχθεί κάπου, ισως θα ήταν καλύτερο να μπει στα σεμινάρια.

Διευκρινίζω απλά για να μην μπερδευτεί ο κόσμος...Ίσως να μην ήμουν σαφής και εγώ...  :Smile:

----------


## Morgan

thanks Nik

----------


## ΜΠΙΡΑΚΟΥ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΑ

[quote=Thanassis___;62419]1.Ναυτιλιακή Οικονομική και Πολιτική 2.Aρχές Δικαίου 3.Ναυτικό Δίκαιο 4.Επιβατηγός Ναυτιλία 5.Δίκαιο της Θάλασσας 6.Ναυλώσεις - Αγοραπωλησίες 7.Οργάνωση και Διοίκηση Ναυτιλιακών Επιχειρήσεων 8.Ναυτασφάλιση Τεχνολογία Καυσίμων 9.Διεθνείς Εμπορικές Σχέσεις 10.Τεχνική Ναυτιλιακών Εργασιών 11.Προστασία Θαλάσσιου Περιβάλλοντος 12.Αρχές Δικαίου 13.Ναυτιλιακή Λογιστική 14.Οργάνωση Γραφείου - Αποθήκη - Αρχείο 15.Πτυχιακή Εργασία 16.Aγγλικά 17.Γαλλικά
18.Η/Υ
ΑΥΤΑ ΔΙΔΑΣΚΟΝΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΙΕΚ ΑΚΜΗ[/quote
ΚΛΞΛΞΞΛΞΛΞΛΞΛ

----------


## Posidon

ΕΓΩ ΣΑΣ ΛΕΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΑΛΛΩΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΕΙ, ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΙΕΚ, Μ Α Κ Ρ Ι Α   ΑΠΟ ΙΕΚ, ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΟ

----------


## ngous

Καλημέρα. Πάντως εγώ ρώτησα για την βιβλιογραφία εντελώς ακαδημαϊκα.Η αλήθεια είναι βέβαια πώς θα μου ήταν κατα κάποιο τρόπο χρήσιμη για προσωπική χρήση λόγω του ότι δεν έχω σχέση με το αντικείμενο και θα ήταν μια καλή περίπτωση να πάρω μια ιδέα για τον κλάδο διαβάζοντας μόνος μου κάποια από αυτά τα βιβλία.  Πριν από μερικούς μήνες εξέταζα σοβαρά το ενδεχόμενο να πάω σε ΙΕΚ, αλλά μετα από μια πιο ώριμη σκέψη κατέληξα στο Μεταπτυχιακό του Liverpool John Moores University που γίνεται από φέτος και στην Ελλάδα, όπως έχω γράψει σε προηγούμενο post.


Υ.Γ Μήπως ξέρετε κάποιο site/s ή έγγραφο/α στο Ίντερνετ (ή έστω βιβλίο)που να αναφέρεται στα βασικά του κλαδου της ναυτιλίας για όσους κάνουν τώρα τα πρώτα βήματα τους σ`αυτό 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Baggeliq

Ένα εξαιρετικό κολέγιο για εκπαίδευση στα ναυτιλιακά είναι το  παρακάτω: 



Για *ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΑ - ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ - ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ*  Το *SBE College (Shipping Business Education)* σε συνεργασία με το Βρετανικό πανεπιστήμιο *Liverpool John Moores*, παρέχει εξ’ ολοκλήρου στην Ελλάδα ακαδημαϊκά προγράμματα στους παρακάτω κλάδους. Ανεπιφύλακτα σας προτείνουμε να επιλέξετε ένα από αυτούς, διότι ανήκουν στις μη κορεσμένες ειδικότητες, με δυνατότητα επαγγελματικής εξέλιξης όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα αλλά και σε όλες τις χώρες της Ευρώπης.

Σε 3 χρόνιαμπορείτενααποκτήσετε *Bachelor Degree* σε Shipping & Transport Management, Banking Systems & Finance, Management & Economics, Tourism Management, Logistics & Distribution Management, Modern Law & Marine Insurance, Marketing και Public Relations καινασυνεχίσετεγια *Master Degree* σε Maritime Operations Management, Marine & Offshore Engineering, Technology Management, Electronics & Control Systems, International Banking & Finance, Marketing, Tourism & Leisure Management Development και Education Management.


*Πληροφορίες* 
http://www.sbe.gr/

*Ολυμπίας 1 & Γ. Λαμπράκη 85, Πειραιάς
τηλ. 210 4129814 / 4114763 φαξ 210 4274019*

*ΔΕΝ το κάνω για διαφημιστικούς λογούς  απλά ενημέρωση* 



Αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας το δει

----------


## ngous

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Τι γνώμη έχετε για τις σπουδές που προσφέρει το παρακάτω Εργαστήρι Ελευθέρων Σπουδών .Αξίζει πραγματικά;

http://www.als-inf.gr/elearning/elearning.html

----------


## TheGlobber

Eπειδη και εγω ενδιαφερομαι για τον κλαδο αρκετα και επειδη σπουδαζω κατι διαφορετικο εντελως θα ηθελα εαν καποιος ξερει να μου πει εαν μπορω να κανω το course που προσφερει με distance learning το Lloy's στο Λονδινο και επισης πως μπορω να μαθω την λιστα των μαθηματων και βιβλιων του ΠΑΠΕΙ. Θελω στην χειροτερη περιπτωση να παρω και ν διαβασω τα βιβλια μονος μου αν δε μπορεσω τελικα να κανω καποιο course. 

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων για τις απαντησεις σας.

----------


## Morgan

arxise na postareis stis swstes enothtes
ola yparxoun anarthmena sto naytilia

----------


## stefani

Kalhspera..agaphtoi sunadelfoi h melontikoi sunadelfoi.Foitw se ena apo ta perifhma dhmosia iek ta opoia opws proeida polla exoun upothei.Exw na omologisw oti parolh thn klhsh pou uphrxe ston oikogeniako m kuklo se douleies pou sxetizonatn me thn nautilia egw arnhomoun peismatika, parola auta enedwsa prosfata, psaxnontas loipon kai egw ena tropo na isxorisw sth nautilia eftasa sthn porta enos dhmosiou iek (sugekrimena sto 2o iek Peiraia).Mporw na pw oti se antithesh me tis prohgoumenes gnwmes to epipedo twn mathimatwn einai arketa kalo.Oi kathightes prosferoun arketh k duskolh ulh pou sumperilamvanei kata ena megalo pososto xrhsimo ergalio kai gia thn metephta ergasia.(pragma pou to exw amesa testarei kathws opws proeipa exw amesh prosvash se arketous tomeis ths nautilias logo oikogeniakhs paradoshs).To provlhma kata thn gnwmh mou einai to gegonos oti *h pleiopsifia twn atomwn pou phgainoun se ena tetoio idrima einai gia na apokthsoun ena opoiodhpote xarti dhmiourgontas provlhma stous amesa endiaferomenou*s.Apo oti kserw mexri shmera ta idiwtika iek den einai h amesh epilogh twn nautiliakwn etaireiwn parolo to epipedo pou prosferoun.
Gia opoiadhpote parapanw plhroforia mhn distase na m steilete kapoio mail sas..

----------


## Kwsths

kalispera onomazomai kwsths k eimia 21etwn.eimai spoudasths sto 2etos bca shipping..8a h8ela na rwtisw th gnwmi exete gia to sugkekrimeno kolegio (gt polla akougontai)k tn epaggelmatiki apokatastasi meta,ka8ws k to epipedo spoudwn pou prosferei???i ali8eia einia pws otan apetixa na perasw sto papei nautiliaka gia kati moria apogoiteutika, dn to psa3a polu k graftika s auto to kedro el spoudwn..ka8ws 8a 3erete ta didaktra einai para polla k dn eimia sigouros oti m prosferei osa xreiazete gia na or8opodisw sthn agora me vasi fusika k to sugkekrimeno poso pou plirwnw..8a h8ela mia oloklirwmeni apopsi panw s auto to 8ema apo eidikous san esas,ka8ws k ti me sumvouleuete nakanw apo dw k pera gia ena kalitero mellon...????(k kati allo,3erete an 8a anagnwristoun telika ta idiwtika kolegia opws to diko m???8A PERIMENW ME AGWNIA..euxaristw ek twn proterwn!!!

----------


## Ουραγκων

Καλημερα σε ολους. Εχω αρκετο καιρο που παρακολουθω το φορουμ αυτο και θα ηθελα να γραψω και εγω κατι σχετικα με τα κολλεγια τα οποια παρεχουν γνωσεις και πτυχια εδω στη Ελλαδα. 
 Πρωτα απ'ολα βλεπω πως υπαρχει μια προκαταληψη απεναντι σε τετοιου ειδους ιδρυματα. Θα ηθελα καποιος να μου εξηγησει το λογο γιατι ολοι αυτοι οι οποιοι παρακολουθουν μαθηματα σε τετοιου ειδους κολλεγια δεν ειναι αξιοι οι δε προτιμουνται για υψηλοτερες θεσεις σε μια εταιρεια. Τι ειναι αυτο που καθιστα τους σπουδαστες του ΠΑ.ΠΕΙ καλυτερους η περισσοτερο καταλληλους για τετοιες θεσεις. Μηπως το γεγονος οτι πληρωνεις για την παροχη της μορφωσεις η οτι οι σπουδαστες των κολλεγιων ειναι ευκαταστατα παιδια που δεν εχουν τι να κανουν και απο το πιεστουν σε μια δημοσια σχολη πανε σε ενα ιδιωτικο που θα τους παρεχει το πτυχιο χωρις να ιδρωσουν.    Οπως εχω παρατηρησει και πολυ σωστα εχουν επισημανει και παλαιοτερα αλλοι, πως οτι προκειται να μαθεις απο μια σχολη αυτο βασιζεται αποκλειστηκα στον σπουδαστη, ποσο ορεξη και ενδιαφερον δειχνει. Μηπως το περιβαλλον των δημοσιων πανεπιστημειων ειναι καλυτερο? Εγω παντως παρατηρουσα ολοι αυτη εξαθλειωση που επικρατει στις δημοσιες σχολες με τα κινηματα της νεολαιας της ΔΑΠ της ΠΑΣΠ της ΚΝΕ κ.α συνθηματα πλακατ ιδεολογια και ''αγιος ο θεος''. 
Μηπως τοτε οι καθηγητες. Ας μου επιδειξει καποιος τα βιογραφικα των καθηγητων , απο που ελεγχονται και με τι κριτηρια κοβουν μα8ητες. Μη ξεχναμε πως προκειται για δημοσιους υπαλληλους. Τελος θα ηθελα να θιξω το θεμα του επαγγελματισμου. Μηπως οι αποφοιτοι των δημοσιων ειναι και καλυτεροι επαγγελματιες? Αν ναι, τοτε θα ηθελα να ακουσω και το λογο. Εγω απο προσωπικοι αποψη θεωρω καλο επαγγελματια αυτων που μπορει να αποδειξει την γνωση που ελαβε μετεπειτα σε κανονικες συνθηκες στην αγορα εργασιας. 
Οποτε μη ξεγιελιομαστε και δρουμε σαν τους εξυπνακηδες Ελληνες που τα ξερουμε ολα. Ολοι η ευρωπη λειτουργει με ιδιωτικα ιδρυματα . Ετσι υπαρχει ανταγωνισμος και μεσο του ανταγωνισμου, προσωπικα πιστευω, πως υπαρχει και εξελιξη γιατι ποιος ειναι ο εχθρος του καλου ? Το καλυτερο.....  και μερικοι ας ψαξουν να βρουν την αντιστοιχεια των ελληνικων πανεπιστημειων στο εξωτερικο που λιγο ελειψε πριν μερικα χρονια να καταντησουν τα πτυχια των αποφοιτων να αναγνωριζονται ως ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΑ.

φυσικα ολα αυτα αντιπροσωπευουν τις προσωπικες μου αποψεις

----------


## Morgan

NA KSEKATHARISW KATI WS PROSWPIKH MOU APOPSH (THN OPOIA EXW ANAFEREI KAI ALLOU):
PROTIMW THN ELEYTHERH KAI DWREAN EKPAIDEYSH KAI WS EK TOUTOU EIMAI OXI AKRIVWS ANTITHETOS STA IDIWTIKA EKPAIDEYTHRIA ALLA YPER THS ANAVATHMISHS TWN DHMOSIWN EKPAIDEYTIKWN IDRYMATWN.
PAROLAYTA , TA IDIWTIKA , IDIAITERA STO EKSWTERIKO PROSFEROUN SYMPLHRWMATIKES GNWSEIS K "XARTIA" POU MPOROUN NA FANOUN XRHSIMA STO MELLON.
DYSTYXWS OI "EKSYPNAKHDES" ELLHNES POU XARAKTHRISTIKA ANAFEREIS , DROUN STA DIKA MAS IEK KAI PROSFEROUN (POLLOI APO AYTWN) "EKSYPNES" YPHRESIES.
AYTO EXEI 8IXTEI KAT EPANALHPSH…OPWS EPISHS KAI TO GEGONOS, PWS NAI, UPARXOUN POLLA PAIDIA POU EITE VARIONTOUSAN EITE DEN MPORESAN, KAI VLEPOUN TA IEK WS THN "EUKOLH" LYSH! KAI KSEREIS KATI? AYTES EINAI DIKES TOUS KOUVENTES.

OPWS TA PANTA : TO XARTI H' OI KALES SPOUDES , DEN APOTELOUN PANAKEIA GIA THN EPITYXIA KAI THN EPAGKELMATIKH APOKATASTASH – SE AYTO EIMAI KATHETOS. THA EINAI XRHSIMO NA TO KATALAVOUN AYTO TA PAIDIA POU MOLIS VGOUN APO OPOIA SXOLH PSAXNOUN THESEIS DIEYTHINTI KAI KATALHGOUN ASSISTANT TOU ASSISTANT (TO POIO DEN EINAI KAKO, ARKETOI PERASAME APO AYTO)

OI SPOUDES ALLA KAI H TELIKH PROSLHPSH & O EPGAKLMATISMOS EINAI KATA ENA MEGALO MEROS , PROSWPIKO THEMA KAI APOTELESMA ENDIAFERONTOS..TOU ENDIAFEROMENOU.

OTAN ENAS SPOUDASTHS VGAINEI APO ==OPOIADHPOTE SXOLH== EINAI STRAVADI! KAI ANALOGA K TO TMHMA POU TELIKA THA EPILEKSEI H' TON EPILEKSOUN , MPOREI NA EINAI KAI OLOKLHRWTIKA AKATALLHLOS.


TA SXOLIA PERI "PLOUSIWN" TA PROSPERNAW – PLOUSIOI/FTWXOI SPOUDAZOUN KAI STA 2.
TA SXOLIA ERI IDEOLOGIWN TA PROSPERNAW – KAMMIA SXESH ME TIS SPOUDES
O ANTAGWNISMOS DEN EINAI PANTA THETIKOS – ISTORIKA NA TO DEIS, EXEIS LATHOS.

----------


## Ουραγκων

Παρακαλω. Θα ηθελα πολυ να ακουσω πως ακριβως ο ανταγωνισμος δρα με αντιθετο αποτελεσμα περαν της εξελιξης και της επιτευξης υψηλοτερων στοχων και μαλιστα ιστορικα (μεσα σε νομιμα πλαισια παντα)
Τωρα οσων αφορα τους ''εξυπνακηδες'' που ανεφερα, αφορα αποκλειστικα και μονο την απαξιωση της Ελληνικης πολιτειας εναντι της ιδρυσης ιδιωτικων ιδρυματων(πανεπιστημειων) απο τη στιγμη που ολοι η ευρωπη λειτουργει με αυτο το τροπο. Δηλαδη εμεις γνωριζουμε καλυτερα την αγορα και την μορφωση πανω στο συγκεκριμενο αντικειμενο, Ναυτιλια, σε αντιθεση με τους βρετανους που δεν εχουν ιδεα (παραπεμπω σε κανονισμους δικαιου, ναυσιπλοοιας κ.α που αν δεν κανω λαθος πηγαζουν απο εκει). 
 Κρινω τα δημοσια Ελλ. πανεπιστημεια ως ιδρυματα παρατημενα στο ελεος του καθενος με απαρχαιομενα  συστηματα και αντιληψεις. "Ελεος στην Ελλαδα ζουμε την χωρα του ''μεσου'' και του ''ωχ αδερφισμου'' που καθε νεοελληνας θελει να μπει στο δημοσιο να ''αραξει''.Σε ενα συστημα που υποθαλπτει τους ''αιωννιους φοιτητες'' και τους εκαστοτε ''καρεκλοκενταυρους'' ακομα και σε δημοσια Ιδρυματα αφηνοντας απ'εξω αξιολογους ανθρωπους. ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ
 Γι'αυτο το λογο πιστευω πως ο ανταγωνισμος των ιδιωτικων ιδρυματων θα αποφερει πλεονεκτηματα και οχι μειονεκτηματα στην Ελληνικη δημοσια εκπαιδευση

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κυκλοφορεί ένας μύθος ότι στην Αγγλία τα καλύτερα πανεπιστήμια είναι ιδιωτικά αλήθεια ποιος ιδιώτης έχει το Imperial College, το London School of Economics (που στη ουσία είναι τμήμα του London Univercity), την Οξφόρδη (Univercity of Oxford), to Κέημπριτζ (Unvercity of Cambridge); Μήπως είναι δημόσια;

----------


## Morgan

> Παρακαλω. Θα ηθελα πολυ να ακουσω πως ακριβως ο ανταγωνισμος δρα με αντιθετο αποτελεσμα περαν της εξελιξης και της επιτευξης υψηλοτερων στοχων και μαλιστα ιστορικα (μεσα σε νομιμα πλαισια παντα).
> Τωρα οσων αφορα τους ''εξυπνακηδες'' που ανεφερα, αφορα αποκλειστικα και μονο την απαξιωση της Ελληνικης πολιτειας εναντι της ιδρυσης ιδιωτικων ιδρυματων(πανεπιστημειων) απο τη στιγμη που ολοι η ευρωπη λειτουργει με αυτο το τροπο. Δηλαδη εμεις γνωριζουμε καλυτερα την αγορα και την μορφωση πανω στο συγκεκριμενο αντικειμενο, Ναυτιλια, σε αντιθεση με τους βρετανους που δεν εχουν ιδεα (παραπεμπω σε κανονισμους δικαιου, ναυσιπλοοιας κ.α που αν δεν κανω λαθος πηγαζουν απο εκει). 
>  Κρινω τα δημοσια Ελλ. πανεπιστημεια ως ιδρυματα παρατημενα στο ελεος του καθενος με απαρχαιομενα  συστηματα και αντιληψεις. "Ελεος στην Ελλαδα ζουμε την χωρα του ''μεσου'' και του ''ωχ αδερφισμου'' που καθε νεοελληνας θελει να μπει στο δημοσιο να ''αραξει''.Σε ενα συστημα που υποθαλπτει τους ''αιωννιους φοιτητες'' και τους εκαστοτε ''καρεκλοκενταυρους'' ακομα και σε δημοσια Ιδρυματα αφηνοντας απ'εξω αξιολογους ανθρωπους. ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ
>  Γι'αυτο το λογο πιστευω πως ο ανταγωνισμος των ιδιωτικων ιδρυματων θα αποφερει πλεονεκτηματα και οχι μειονεκτηματα στην Ελληνικη δημοσια εκπαιδευση


Η συζητηση ανοιγει και ειναι κριμα για τα παιδια που θελουν να μαθουν για τις υπαρχουσες συνθηκες/προοπτικες των ιδιωτικων ιδρυματων απο εκεινους που ηδη σπουδαζουν εκει. Εδω δεν θα αποδειξουμε τι ειναι καλο - καλυτερο ή χειροτερο...αλλα οπως και να εχει...

α) ο ανταγωνισμος ΔΕΝ λειτουργει παντα θετικα και φυσικα επειδη μιλαμε για συγχρονες κοινωνιες και πολιτικα συστηματα , ο ανταγωνισμος ΔΕΝ λειτουργει παντα και σε νομιμα πλαισια.Ο λυσσα του ανταγωνισμου για επικρατηση στις αγορες ειναι αυτος που οδηγει σε χρεωκοπιες τις οικονομιες, τα τα κρατη, ιδωτικες εταιρειες, μπορει να ανεβαζει αλλα και να χαμηλωνει την ποιοτητα (αυξηση κερδους/μειωση κοστους/τελικη επικρατηση) κ.α.Μιλαω για εταιρειες και δεν αναφερομαι αποκλειστικα σε εκπαιδευτικα ιδρυματα. Και σε αυτα ομως οταν το δεις .... τωρα βεβαια μπορεις να επιλεξεις να μην δεις αλλα να υπερασπιστεις. Δικαιωμα σου.

β)κατ'εσε ''εξυπνακηδες'' λοιπον υπαρχουν μονο σε σχεση με αυτο το θεμα και μαλιστα ειναι οσοι δεν θελουν ή καθυστερουν την αδειοδοτηση των ιδιωτικων... μαλιστα, λογικο μου ακουγεται.
γ) ΔΕΝ λειτουργει ΟΛΗ η ευρωπη με τον ιδιο τροπο
δ)ΕΜΕΙΣ , οι ελληνες, ΝΑΙ γνωριζουμε την ναυτιλια 150 κλασεις παραπανω απο τους βρετανους και λοιπους ευρωπαιους, ασιατες ή αμερικανους- ποσες ειπα?150?λιγες λεω!
ε) το μεσο, το ωχ αδελφε κτλ κτλ κτλ λειτουργει παντου στην ελλαδιτσα (ειτε δημοσιο ειτε ιδιωτικο)... ειδικα στα ΙΕΚ.-αλλα για σενα η λυση και για το ωχ αδελφε ειναι τα ιδιωτικα πανεπιστημια..
στ) ειμαι νεοελληνας και ΔΕΝ εχω ονειρο το δημοσιο οποτε μην γενικευεις (παλι).

και ξαναλεω για να το καταλαβουν οι μελλοντικοι συναδελφοι...

TO XARTI H' OI KALES SPOUDES , DEN APOTELOUN PANAKEIA GIA THN EPITYXIA KAI THN EPAGKELMATIKH APOKATASTASH – SE AYTO EIMAI KATHETOS. THA EINAI XRHSIMO NA TO KATALAVOUN AYTO TA PAIDIA POU MOLIS VGOUN APO OPOIA SXOLH PSAXNOUN THESEIS DIEYTHINTI KAI KATALHGOUN ASSISTANT TOU ASSISTANT (TO POIO DEN EINAI KAKO, ARKETOI PERASAME APO AYTO)

OI SPOUDES ALLA KAI H TELIKH PROSLHPSH & O EPGAKLMATISMOS EINAI KATA ENA MEGALO MEROS , PROSWPIKO THEMA KAI APOTELESMA ENDIAFERONTOS..TOU ENDIAFEROMENOU.

----------


## Ουραγκων

Κατ εμε ''εξυπνακηδες'' δεν υπαρχουν, οπως σωστα εθιξες, μονο στο θεμα της καθυστερησεις των αδειων των ιδιωτικων ιδρυματων. Αυτο ειναι το μονο σιγουρο στο ολο θεμα. Τελος παντων οι γνωμες ειναι διαφορετικες ο καθενας με τα δικα του επιχειρηματα. Αλλωστε αυτο ειναι και το προσον της δημοκρατιας να εχει ο καθενας την γνωμη του.
Τωρα οσων αφορα το θεμα του τοπικ . Δε πιστευω πως ειναι ακυρο και πως κανουμε καταχρηση του χωρου των παιδιων τα οποια ενδιαφερονται για την ιδιωτικη εκπαιδευση . Η  ας πουμε''διαμαχη'' αυτη πιστευω πως ειναι οφελος προς ολους τους ενδιαφερομενους.

----------


## Michael

> Κυκλοφορεί ένας μύθος ότι στην Αγγλία τα καλύτερα πανεπιστήμια είναι ιδιωτικά αλήθεια ποιος ιδιώτης έχει το Imperial College, το London School of Economics (που στη ουσία είναι τμήμα του London Univercity), την Οξφόρδη (Univercity of Oxford), to Κέημπριτζ (Unvercity of Cambridge); Μήπως είναι δημόσια;


Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα. Πολλοί νομίζουν ότι στο εξωτερικό και δη στην αγγλία τα πανεπιστήμια είναι όλα ιδωτικά. Αυτό απλά δεν ισχύει. Ειδικά στη αγγλία νομίζω ότι μόνο κανα δυο είναι ιδιωτικά. Το ένα κάποιας εκκλησίας και το άλλο ένα στο οποίο παν συνήθως κάτι πρίγκηπες κλπ. Αυτά έχω ακούσει εκτός αν κάποιος έχει αντίθετη έγκυρη πληροφορηση.

Σχετικά με το θέμα του ανταγωνισμού, θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω ότι αυτό μπορέι να λειτουργήσει όταν είναι πραγματικά πλήρως ελευθερος και αυτό πάλι δεν σημαίνει ότι θα επέλθει ισοροπία άμεσα. Δυστυχώς στην πράξη υπάρχουν πάντοτε στρεβλώσεις με αποτέλεσμα να εκμεταλέυωνται κάποιοι τις αδυναμίες των άλλων και του συστήματος. Δες για παράδειγμα τα σούπερ μαρκετ. Υπάρχει εκεί ανταγωνισμός ή απλά καρτελ και εναρμονισμένες πρακτικές; Ο ανταγωνισμός από μόνος δεν είναι πανάκεια. Είναι ένα εργαλέιο και όπως κάθε εργαλείο έχει περιορισμούς στην ενδεικνυόμενη χρήση του. αλλού ταιριάζει και άλλου όχι. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο καθεστως της αγοράς άλλα στην εποπτεία και τον έλγχο των παικτων της αγοράς. Ρόλος που ανήκει άμεσα ή έμμεσα στο κράτος και το οποίο κράτος οφείλει να τον εξεσκεί ορθά. Διαφορετικά έχουμε μια από τα ίδια είτε δημοσια είναι΄είτε ιδιωτικά.

Το γιατί προτιμούνται ενίοτε παιδιά από τα δημόσια στον ιδιωτικό τομέα έχει να κάνει ακριβώς με το θέμα του ανταγωνισμού, αυτήν την φορά όμως στην αγορά εργασίας. Προφανώς δηαλ΄δη επιλέγωνται διότι είναι καλύτεροι. Και δες το και αλλιως, όταν τελευταίος που μπήκε σε ένα δημόσιο πανεπιστήμιο έγραψε π.χ. 18 στα 20 είναι σαφώς καλύτερος στο 90% των περιπτώσεων από τον άλλο που ακριβώς επειδή δεν μπόρεσε να γράψει δεν μπήκε στο δημόσιο αλλά στο ιδιωτικό δίοτι έκει το μόνο κριτήριο εισαγωγής ήταν η οικονομική επιφάνεια των γονέων του. Για αυτό επείδη στην αγορά αυτή στην ελλάδα δεν υπήρχε κανένα ρυθμιστικό-εποπτικό πλαίσιο τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια είναι στην ουσία "μαγαζάκια στην γωνία". Όταν υπάρξει ουσιώδης εποπτεία και έλεγχος όλα αυτά θα κλείσουν. Θυμάμαι μια φορά που συνόδευα ένα φίλο μου σε μια ιδιωτική σχολή και με τα πολλά καταληξε ο μαγαζάτορας να δεχτεί μόνο ένα εξάμηνο φοίτηση και να δώσει το πτύχιο αρκεί να πληρώνε ο φίλος μου για όλα τα έτη αν και με μια καλή έκπτωση αν τα έσκαγε ντούκου από μπροστά!!! 
Αυτός που είναι επομένος στο δημόσιο, οσα προβλήματα και αν έχει αυτό, έχει κάτσει και έχει διαβάσει καιέχει μάθει πέντε βασικά πράγματα. Συνεπώς έχει μια βάση για περαιτέρω εξέλιξη. Στο πανεπιστήμιο θα κάτσει και θα διαβάσει και εκεί. Ε, στην δουλεία του και με περισότερες γνώσεις θα πάει, αλλά το κυριότερο με καλύτερο τρόπο σκέψης και πιο μαθημένος να μελέτα να επιμένει και να εξελίσεται. Μου έκανε εντύπωση όταν πήγα για μεταπτυχιακά στο εξωτερικό και ενώ είχα στο βιογραφικό 2+ πτυχία, σεμινάρια διάφορα, εργασικό παρελθόν κλπ, μου ζητάγαν τους βαθμούς από το λύκειο και το γυμνάσιο. Προσωπικά το θεώρησα υπερβολή αλλά προφανώς είχαν του λόγους τους. διότι κάποιος μαθαίνει να διάβαζει και πέρνει τις βάσεις στο γυμνάσιο και στο λύκειο και όχι όταν μεγαλώσει.
Βέβαια τίποτα δεν είναι απόλυτο και πάντοτε υπάρχει και η δευτερη ευκαιρια. Και στα ιδιωτικά υπάρχουν καλοί μαθητές και από τα ιδιωτικά προκόυουν. όπως και στα δημόσια υπάρχει και σαβούρα και ανεπρόκοποι. Λέμε όμως για τον μέσο όρο, την πλειοψηφία. Και αρκετοί διδάσκοντες συχνά έχουν την ίδια άποψη και συμπεριφέρωνται αναλόγως. Κάποτε είχε γίνει ένα πείραμα με δυο τάξεις μαθητών. Στην μια δασκαλα ειπώθηκε ότι τα παιδιά είναι δήθεν διαλεγμένα ως ιδιοφυίες και στην άλλη το αντίθετο. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν τα π΄ρωτα να έχουν τελικά πολύ μεγαλύτερες επιδόσεις από τα δεύτερα. Είπαμε όμως πάντοτε υπάρχουν και εξαιορέσεις. Εξάλλου ορισμένες εταιρέιες ή υπέυθυνοι μπορέι να προτιμούν τους από ιδιωτικά ΄γενικά ή ειδικά από ορισμένα ιδιωτικά για συγκεκριμένες θέσεις. 
Εν τέλει όμως αυτό που μετράει είναι το τι κάνεις στην π΄ραξη στην δουλειά σου. Αν είσαι καλός και φέρνεις αποτέλεσμα προχωράς, αν όχι μένεις στάσιμος ή και υποβιβάζεσαι.

----------


## Ουραγκων

Μια στιγμη Μιχαλη γιατι εδω θιγεις κατι τελειως διαφορετικο. Επειδη εγραψε καποιος 18 και 19 στις πανελληνιες εξετασεις αυτο δεν τον κανει αυτοματως διανοια ''μαθηταρα'' και εξυπνοτερο απο ολους τους υπολοιπους. Ειναι πολυ ευκολο για καποιον να διαβασει και να παπαγαλησει ενα βιβλιο ολοκληρο(ορεξη να εχει και κουραγιο) και μη μου πεις πως οι πανελληνιες εξετασεις ειναι και ο καλυτερος τροπος εισαγωγης στις ανωτερες σχολες.  Κατι  που εδω και χρονια μαθητες, φοιτητες και λιγοι καθηγητες προσπαθουν να αλλαξουν.

----------


## fotini86

Βεβαίως και ένας ο οποίος έγραψε 18 ή και 20 στις Πανελλήνιες δεν τον κάνει αυτομάτως διάνοια αλλά και από την άλλη δεν μπορούμε να μην του αναγνωρίσουμε την αξία του. Δεν παίζει κανέναν ρόλο τα μέσα που χρησιμοποίησε για να το επιτύχει βλ. παπαγαλία, το θέμα είναι ότι το πέτυχε. 

Η διαφορά του Δημόσιου Παν/μιου με το Ιδιωτκό είναι ότι στο πρώτο κάποιοι κοπιάζουν για να εξασφαλίζουν μία θέση σε δημ. Παν/μιο ακόμα και με δεύτερη προσπάθεια. Στην δεύτερ περίπτωση όπυ συνήθως υπάρχει μία οικονομική άνεση η επιλογή γίνεται ακόμα πιο εύκολα...

Τώρα όσον αφορά την σταδιοδρομία του εκάστοτε ατόμου η εκπαίδευση είναι αυτή που αποτελεί την βάση για περαιτέρω εξέλιξη. Και λέω βάση γιατί τα υπόλοιπα στάδια εξέλιξης έχουν να κάνουν με την όρεξη, την διάθεση, το ήθος κλπ... που θα δείξει ο καθένας στην δουλειά του.

----------


## Michael

> Μια στιγμη Μιχαλη γιατι εδω θιγεις κατι τελειως διαφορετικο. Επειδη εγραψε καποιος 18 και 19 στις πανελληνιες εξετασεις αυτο δεν τον κανει αυτοματως διανοια ''μαθηταρα'' και εξυπνοτερο απο ολους τους υπολοιπους. Ειναι πολυ ευκολο για καποιον να διαβασει και να παπαγαλησει ενα βιβλιο ολοκληρο(ορεξη να εχει και κουραγιο) και μη μου πεις πως οι πανελληνιες εξετασεις ειναι και ο καλυτερος τροπος εισαγωγης στις ανωτερες σχολες. Κατι που εδω και χρονια μαθητες, φοιτητες και λιγοι καθηγητες προσπαθουν να αλλαξουν.


Συμφωνώ με την αποψή σου. Πάντως είναι και οι πανελλήνιες ένα μέσο, σίγουρα όχι το καλύτερο, διύλισης αυτών που έχουν μάθει να εργάζωνται μεθοδικά και με αποτέλεσμα και που σίγουρα διαθέτουν και λίγο εφυία. Εξάλλου η εφυία έρχεται και μέσα από την συνεχή εξάσκηση. Και σίγουρα σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις μόνο η παπαγαλία δεν φτάνει. Π.χ. σε αρκετά μαθήματα μη θεωρητικά πρέπει κανέις να παιδεψει λίγο το μυαλό του. Ακόμα και σε παπαγαλίστικα μαθήμτα όπως η ιστορία, αν η ΄μορφή και το περιεχόμενο των ερωτήσεων ήταν πιο επιτηδευμένο η παπαγαλία μόνης δεν θα έφτανε. 
Εξυπακούεται δε, όπως είπα και πριν, τίποτα δεν είναι απόλυτο. 
Προσωπικά δε ήμουν και έιμαι σφόδρα αντίθετος προς το σύστημα των πανελληνίων στις διάφορες κατα καιρούς παραλλάγές του. Πάντως αν θέλουμε να έχουμε σοβαρή ιδιωτική εκπαίδευση θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν κοινά κριτήρια εισαγωγής με αυτά των δημοσίων. Σήμερα αυτό δεν υπάρχει. Βασικά ως επί το πλείστω δεν υπάρχουν καν κριτήρια εισαγωγής πέρα της οικονομικής επιφάνειας του πελάτη-σπουδαστη. Αυτός είναι και ένα λόγος που υπάρχει συχνά μια καχυποψία για τους αποφοίτους των ιδιωτικών σχολών όχι μόνο στον τομέα της ναυτιλίας αλλά γενικώς. Πάντως υπήρξαν στο παρελθόν σχολές με σοβαρό όνομα και βγαζαν σοβαρούς επαγγελματίες. Αυτό βέβαια προυπόθετε και ανάλογη σοβαρή ιδιοκτησία με νοοτροπία διάφορη της του τύπου "μαγαζάκι στην γωνία".

----------


## Ουραγκων

Συμφωνω με ολα οσα λεχθησαν . Αρα το αποτελεσμα ειναι ενα, αυτο προσπαθω να πω, πως ολα ειναι σχετικα ιδιωτικο-δημοσιο. Οτι αποκομισεις αφορα εσενα και μονο.

----------


## evoiotis21

Re paidia ti gnwmh exete gia to sygekrimeno kolegio??? Kserei kapoios na mou pei? Giati oi apopseis poikiloun!!!

----------


## fotini86

> Re paidia ti gnwmh exete gia to sygekrimeno kolegio??? Kserei kapoios na mou pei? Giati oi apopseis poikiloun!!!


 
Δεν νομίζω πως υπάρχει μια αντικειμενική άποψη.. :Smile:  απλά ο καθένας θα σου πει την γνώμη του, τα σχόλιά του ... οπότε είναι κάπως δύσκολο να καταλήξεις και να πεις "ναι είναι καλό όχι είναι χάλια..."

----------


## morgan_028

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι χρειάζεται για να γίνει κανείς πλοιοσυνοδός και αν χρειάζεται το ναυτικό φυλλάδιο;;;;

----------


## st. elmo fire

καλησπερα σε ολους.ειμαι 23 κ πριν λιγο τελειωσα διοικηση επιχειρησεων στην ασοεε κ ενδιαφερομαι να κανω κατι σχετικο με τη θαλασσα κ τα καραβια που τοσο με ελκυουν, σαν μαγνητης!ασχετο θα ποπυν αρκετοι,ισως να μην εχουν κ αδικο.σκεφτομουν λοιπον τα ναυτιλιακα μιας κ συνδιαζουν οικονομικα με τα πλοια!επισης,ενα αλλο σοβαρο θεμα που αφορα εμενα ειναι το οτι ειμαι ατομο με ειδικες αναγκες,χ΄΄ρήσιμοποιω αμαξιδιο(λεω να του βαλω πανια!χχχ πλακα κνω)για τη μεταφοιρα μ κ ως γνωστον ή Ελλαδα δεν ειναι η  καταλληλοτερη χωρα για ατομα σαν κ μενα|(οσον αφορα τη μετακινηση κ οχι μονο).ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν καποιος μπορει κ  θελει να με συμβουλεψει.σκεφτομουν καποιο μεταπτπυχιακο,ισως στο ΠΑ.ΠΕΙ,αλλα νομιζω τα μεταπτυχιακα θελουν καθημερινη κ υποχρεωτικη παρακολουθηση.για μενα ειναι λιγο δουσκολο μιας κ το σπιτι μ ειναι στηνν πεντελη.ευχαριστω που επιμεινατε μεχρι τελους!
οποιαδηποτε αποψη ειναι δεκτη

----------


## foibos7

Παιδιά έχω τελειώσει ένα ιεκ ναυτιλιακα και ψαχνώ να βρω εvα κολλέγιο για να συνεχίσω της σπουδές μου, μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος ώστε να μου προτείνη κανα καλό ιδιωτικό κολλέγιο?

----------


## Michael

> καλησπερα σε ολους.ειμαι 23 κ πριν λιγο τελειωσα διοικηση επιχειρησεων στην ασοεε κ ενδιαφερομαι να κανω κατι σχετικο με τη θαλασσα κ τα καραβια που τοσο με ελκυουν, σαν μαγνητης!ασχετο θα ποπυν αρκετοι,ισως να μην εχουν κ αδικο.σκεφτομουν λοιπον τα ναυτιλιακα μιας κ συνδιαζουν οικονομικα με τα πλοια!επισης,ενα αλλο σοβαρο θεμα που αφορα εμενα ειναι το οτι ειμαι ατομο με ειδικες αναγκες,χ΄΄ρήσιμοποιω αμαξιδιο(λεω να του βαλω πανια!χχχ πλακα κνω)για τη μεταφοιρα μ κ ως γνωστον ή Ελλαδα δεν ειναι η καταλληλοτερη χωρα για ατομα σαν κ μενα|(οσον αφορα τη μετακινηση κ οχι μονο).ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν καποιος μπορει κ θελει να με συμβουλεψει.σκεφτομουν καποιο μεταπτπυχιακο,ισως στο ΠΑ.ΠΕΙ,αλλα νομιζω τα μεταπτυχιακα θελουν καθημερινη κ υποχρεωτικη παρακολουθηση.για μενα ειναι λιγο δουσκολο μιας κ το σπιτι μ ειναι στηνν πεντελη.ευχαριστω που επιμεινατε μεχρι τελους!
> οποιαδηποτε αποψη ειναι δεκτη


Θα σου πρότεινα, αν αντέχεις οικονομικά, να κάνεις ένα μεταπτυχιακό στο εξωτερικό. 
Εξάλλου εκεί οι συνθήκες είναι συνήθως πολύ πιο φιλικές για αμεα ειδικά αν συγκρίνουμε με το κτήριο της ασοεε την οποία γνωρίζω πολύ καλά και ξέρω πόσο "φιλική" είναι αν θα ήθελες π.χ. να πας στην βιβλιοθήκη ή στο τμήμα των περιοδικών..! 
Αν ψάξεις στο φόρουμ θα δεις αρκετές πληροφορίες. Πάντως για αρχή ρίξε μια ματιά στα εξής:
http://www.wmu.se/AcademicPrograms/M...0/Default.aspx
http://www.maritimeeconomics.com/mc_general.htm
http://www.cass.city.ac.uk/masters/c...stf/index.html

Ειναι και τα τρια καλά, αν και λίγο... ακριβά!
Το ότι έχεις τελείωσει την ασοεε πείστεψέ με δεν είναι είναι καθόλου άσχετο! Για την ακρίβεια μπορεί στην πορεία να διαπιστώσεις ακριβώς το αντίθετο...
Εξάλλου και από τυπική απόψη να το δεις, στην ασοεε από όσο έχω υπόψη μου κάνατε π.χ. και λίγο ναυτικό δίκαιο. ;-)
Τί κατεύθυνση είχες πάρει στο ΟΔΕ;
Ρίξε μια λεπτομερή ματιά στα λίνκ που παράθεσα και τα ξαναλέμε και ό,τι απορία έχεις μην διστάσεις να την εκφράσεις.

Εχε υπόψη οτι υπάρχουν επιλογές για εξ αποστάσεως εκπαίδευση.

----------


## ElisTa

> Παιδιά έχω τελειώσει ένα ιεκ ναυτιλιακα και ψαχνώ να βρω εvα κολλέγιο για να συνεχίσω της σπουδές μου, μπορεί να με βοηθήσει κάποιος ώστε να μου προτείνη κανα καλό ιδιωτικό κολλέγιο?


Απο κολλεγια δεν εχεις και πολλες επιλογες στην Ελλαδα. Θα σου προτεινα να δεις το bca,εχω ακουσει καλα λογια. Εγω ετοιμαζομαι να ξεκινησω το μεταπτυχιακο του προγραμμα αλλα πριν απο αυτο, παρακολουθησα ενα summer seminar στο sbe. Η αποψη μου για το κολλεγιο αυτο δεν ειναι η καλυτερη. Πολυ χυμα πραγματα και η ανοργανωσια στο μεγαλειο της. Χωρια που πλεον δεν συνεργαζεται με το John's Moore University. Αν εχεις συγκεκριμενες αποριες,feel free to ask.

----------


## K.Eugene

Geia sas! Tha ithela polu na matho an ksereis kaneis kati giaythn thn sxolh?

----------


## mpoumpoulina

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ .ΑΦΟΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΟΣΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΦΕΤΟΣ, ΣΤΑ ΠΡΩΙΝΑ ΕΠΑΛ Γ΄ΤΑΞΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΩΝ ,ΣΤΑ ΕΣΠΕΡΙΝΑ Δ' ΤΑΞΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΑ ΤΕΛΙΩΣΑΝΕ ΠΕΡΥΣΙ ,ΜΕ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΗ ΕΧΟΝΤΕΣ.ΚΑΙ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΟΥΝ ΤΗ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΙΕΚ ''ΕΙΔΙΚΟΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗΣ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ Γ΄ΕΞΑΜΗΝΟΥ .ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΑΠΕΥΘΥΝΘΟΥΝ ΑΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟ 1ο ΙΕΚ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΟΔΟΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ 95 ΣΤΑ ΚΑΜΙΝΙΑ ,ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΕΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ 2010-2011,ΤΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟΓΕΥΜΑΤΙΝΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ 2104827660/2104827367.

----------


## andrew-seadoo

Γνωριζει καποιος αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να λειτουργει ιδιωτικη σχολη εμποροπλοιαρχων στην ελλαδα η εστω σε αγγλοφωνη χωρα στο εξωτερικο?Εχω εδω και 1 μηνα σχεδον που ψαχνω στο google αλλα δν εχω βρει τιποτα ακομα.

----------


## mpoumpoulina

ΕΝΑ ΙΕΚ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΘΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΣΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ Γ ΕΞΑΜΗΝΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΜΕΑ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗΣ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΣΗΣ ,ΟΙ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΝΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ,ΜΟΝΟ ,ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΜΗΜΑ 25-28 ΑΤΟΜΩΝ. ΚΑΙ ΒΑΛΑΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝΕ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΝΕ ,ΤΟΥΣ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΧΟΥΝΕ ΑΠΕΞΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΕΛΙΩΣΑΝΕ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΕΠΑΛ ,ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΝΕΝΟΥΝΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΥΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΥΝΕ ΣΤΟ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟ Γ ΕΞΑΜΗΝΟ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΙΕΚ . :Confused: ΑΥΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΕΕΚ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΥΠΟΥΡΓΕΙΟ ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑΣ.

----------


## panosL

Μιας και κανείς δεν το έχει κάνει μέχρι στιγμής ανοίγω το θέμα της ιδιωτικής ναυτικής εκπαίδευσης.
 Ο λογος περι ιδιωτικων σχολων εμπορικου ναυτικού γνωστες και ως ΝΕΚΕ.Είναι αντίστοιχες των δημοσίων Αεν και ειναι όμοιες όσον αφορά τη δομη λειτουργείας τους.Οι συγκεκριμένες σχολές δε θα ανήκουνσ σε καμία εκπαιδευτική βαθμίδα.Λεγεται πως η έναρξη λειτουργια τους θα γίνει απο το ακηδημαικό έτος 2014-2015 δηλαδη το επόμενο.Το ποιοι θα αναλάβουν να φτιάξουν τι σχολές ,που θα βρίσκονται και επίσης κάτω απο ποιες συνθήκες θα λειτουργούν δεν εχει διασαφηνιστεί ακόμη.
Είναι μια ευκαιρια για όσουν θέλουν να ακολουθήσουν το ναυτικό επάγγελμα και να παρακολουθήσουν την αντίστοιχη ναυτική σχολή αν το κανουν.Είναι πολλοι που μείναν εκτος αεν τα προηγουμενα χρόνια και οι ΝΕΚΕ αποτελουν μια λύση.Δεν ξέρουμε ακόμη το οικονομικο θέμα σχετικα απο τις σχολές.Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω να το παραθέσει εδώ.
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες σε αυτο το αρθρο http://www.e-nautilia.gr/2013/10/blog-post_9755.html

Φιλικα,
PanosL

----------


## captain 83

Σχετικά με τις εξετάσεις για την πιστοπόιηση για Ειδικός Ναυτιλιακής Κατεύθυνσης, υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη βιβλιογραφία ή μόνο από σημειώσεις; Αναφέρομαι σε κάποιον που έχει παρακολουθήσει ήδη τα μαθήματα παλιά και τώρα θέλει να δώσει τη πιστοποίηση.  Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## antonzed

Καλημέρα, σκέφτομαι να ακολουθήσω ενα κλάδο που με ενδιαφέρει πολύ σε ΙΕΚ κ συγκεκριμένα στο Ακμή: Στέλεχος Διοίκησης στον τομέα της Ναυτιλίας που ειναι ένας κλάδος ο οποίος βρίσκεται σε άνοδο τα τελευταια χρόνια.
Ποια ειναι η γνώμη σας? Εχει σπουδάσει κανενας άλλος στο συγκεκριμένο ΙΕΚ αυτή την ειδικότητα?
Περιμένω απόψεις...

----------


## loulou

Καλήμέρα, διάβασα την ανάρτηση σου σχετικά με τον τομέα των Ναυτιλιακών στο ΙΕΚ ΑΚΜΗ και πιστεύω ότι ειναι μία καλή λύση εάν δεν θέλεις να δώσεις Πανελλήνιες. Εγώ για παράδειγμα, θέλησα στα 23 να αλλάξω το αντικείμενο των σπουδών μου και πήγα στο συγκεκριμένο ΙΕΚ για να σπουδάσω αυτό που θέλεις κι εσύ! Δεν το μετάνοιωσα, από την άποψη ότι τα μαθήματα, τα εργαστήρια και οι καθηγητές ήταν όπως τα φανταζόμουν. Απαιτητικά αλλά είχαν μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον... Μετά από δύο χρόνια έκανα την πρακτική μου σε μεγάλη Ναυτιλιακή εταιρία και συνέχισα για δουλεια σε μία άλλη. Το μόνο που δεν άντεχα ήταν το μέρος που πιναμε καφέ γιατί είχε πολύ κάπνα!
Μία φίλη που γνώρισα στο ΙΕΚ, συνέχισε τις σπουδές της στο Μητροπολιτικό Κολλέγιο και πήρε Bachelor in Business..
Στο συστήνω λοιπόν ανεπιφύλακτα και σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία σε ότι κάνεις.. εάν θελήσεις περαιτέρω πληροφορίες στη διάθεσή σου.

----------


## antonzed

loulou, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που μου απαντησες. Βλέπω πολύ θετικά την όλη κατάσταση με το ΑΚΜΗ παρόλο που κάποιοι επιμένουν να μην πάω σε ΙΕΚ. Για μένα όμως αυτή ειναι η καταλληλη κίνηση αυτή τη στιγμή και ευελπιστώ να βρω γρήγορα δουλειά όπως και εσύ. Αυτό είναι κυρίως που με αγχώνει, κατά πόσο θα μπορεσω να βρω άμεσα δουλειά στον τομέα της Ναυτιλίας - οπουδήποτε θα ημουν ικανοποιημένος, αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω απαιτήσεις, απλά θέλω να νιώθω ότι μετά από δύο χρόνια θα καταφέρω να βρω δουλεια και δεν θα κάνω κάτι άσχετο με αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει...

----------


## loulou

Kοίτα, δεν μπορώ με σιγουριά να σου εγγυηθώ ότι θα βρεις άμεσα δουλεια, το οποίο όπως ξέρεις στις ημέρες μας ειναι κάτι λίγο δύσκολο, όχι όμως ακατόρθωτο! Αυτό που μπορώ να σου πω είναι ότι το ΑΚΜΗ έχει το e-καριέρα, το οποίο σε φέρνει σε επαφή με εργοδότες και αυτό ειναι κάτι πολύ σημαντικό. 
Επίσης με το Κρατικό Δίπλωμα, μπορείς να εργαστείς σε όλες τις χώρες της Ε.Ε. και να δώσεις σε διαγωνισμούς του ΑΣΕΠ για να διοριστείς στο Δημόσιο, όταν προκηρυσσονται θέσεις στον τομέα μας!
Σου εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία σε ότι αποφασίσεις να κάνεις!

----------


## antonzed

Σ ευχαριστώ πολλυ και παλι!

----------


## Elpida5

Καλησπέρα σας !Σκέφτομαι να πάω να σπουδάσω σε ιδιωτικό κολλέγιο ναυτιλιακά! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τελείωσα σε ΙΕΚ βοηθός φαρμακοποιού καμία σχέση δηλαδή με αυτό που πραγματικά θέλω να κάνω! Προσπαθώ εδώ και λίγο καιρό να συγκρίνω κολλέγια ποιο θα ήταν το κατάλληλο για μένα. Έχω φτάσει στο συμπέρασμα ότι το SBE COLLEGE  είναι μια καλή επιλογή. Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας και αν γνωρίζετε 2-3 πραγματάκια για το κολλέγιο! Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## koursaros

Θέλει ιδιαίτερη προσοχή γενικά η μόδα με τα ναυτιλιακά μεταπτυχιακά χωρίς θαλάσσια εμπειρία,διότι ειναι της μόδας πλεόν.
Μονο με γνωστό βρίσκεις δουλειά σε ναυτιλιακ,πόσο μάλλον χωρίς εμπειρία.

Σας το λέω εγω με πλούσιο βιογραφικό στεριάς στα χρηματοοικονομικά, και ενα μεταπτυχιακό στα ναυτιλιακά.
Ψάξτε το αρκετά,και μην σπαταλάτε άδικα τα λεφτά σας... Είναι πολύ πιασάρικο το κάνω μεταπτυχιακό στα ναυτιλιακά, για τις ιδιωτικές σχολές γεμίζοντας τα ταμεία τους.

----------

